# King setup



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

Would the Ugly Stick Custom Casting 7ft M action be a good match for the Shimano TLD 20? I am trying to put together a good beginner king setup.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_22236_151002003_151000000_151002000_151-2-3?ordProd=Y&CMID=TOP_selectitems#itemDetail


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

To date, I have not been disappointed with any Ugly Stick I've bought. I don't own this particular model, but I'm sure the quality is high. The best thing to do would be to get the reel and actually put it on the rod before you buy. You'll be able to tell if the fit is right.

There are also other alternatives, especially if you're going through Bass Pro. I like the Offshore Angler Power Plus line of rods, personally. They're even less expensive than the Ugly Sticks. I believe they have a 7' 30-50# model for around $25.


----------



## vbjimmie (Jul 20, 2009)

I got one of the power plus 12' for $30

I love the thing.


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I would be fishing from a pier. The Offshore Angler rods look very nice. Would heavy action be too much for a king from a pier? From all the great reading I did on here about it it seemed a softer tip was needed to prevent the hook from ripping out. Would that mean a M - ML action or does the action have nothing to do with how soft the tip is. Thanks for your help. King- Did i read you are from the Fay area?


----------



## jvn11 (Apr 17, 2009)

Honestly, most people on the piers around here use setups that are overkill for kings. We use heavier stuff because of the larger sharks, cobia, and the occasional tarpon. As far as action, most people I see on the piers use MH and up with no trouble. I use about 3 or 4 pounds of drag and haven't ever pulled the hooks out of a king with a heavy action rod. 

ML, M, etc. refers to the rod power, basically how much force it takes to bend the rod. Lighter power rods will generally have softer tips, but not always. Personally, I don't think a soft tip matters all that much in a fighting rod, since there really isn't any casting or the need to detect light bites.


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

So then a TLD 20 on a 7ft M or MH rod with 20# to 30# line should be good for a fighting rod? Would you consider that overkill? Thanks.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I use a Penn 6/0 on a pretty stiff (probably H or XH) 6' rod as my primary king setup. I've seen hookups with big sharks and big cobia off the pin rigs and I want to be prepared for anything that might hit. I've only caught one king off the planks but the rod gave me no trouble. If I ever switch, I'll probably go with an Offshore Angler OM standup rod with a MH or H action. The stiffer tip also helps when you need to maneuver a fish in the pylons.

At the same time, my backup (and original) setup is a Billfisher medium-action rod with a Jigmaster, and I love it for pin rigging or floating out a bait for kings and small sharks.

The 7ft M or MH would be fine for most king rigging. Past 7ft and you lose essential maneuverability when trying to sweep through and around other setups. Lighter than a medium action and you run the risk of not putting enough pressure on a larger fish. The TLD20 is a terrific reel.

I'm from Raleigh, but I roll down Fayetteville way to practice casting.

Evan


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

*I do nothing but pier kinging, and my web site only sells items for king fishing from piers...I've been doing it over 20 yrs, I use 20-40lb class rods, I use Key largo custom rods from FL Rick does a outstanding job building them. My personal one is 6 1/2'

For a beginner/novice that will king maybe 3-6 times a yr the reel your talking about is a great reel. But what size line are you going to use? 30 is good but not much on that reel and fall fishing well if a smoker hits? I'd rather have more than too less. I tell people a simple 4/0 Penn senator either reg spool or wide with a nice 6-6 1/2ft med-mh action rod. You can put one of these setups with 30 lb test for under 200$ brand new....But when it boils down it all comes down to the fish & the angler. I fish 30-40times a yr and I live in salisbury nc...Sold my boat and only do this now, there was a nice artitcle in the NC sportsman mag in the aug issue on this type of fishing, pretty good information

Got any questions just ask....GL! *


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Geeze you guys just wench em in. You're using Grouper tackle. We use spinning tackle and 20lb mono at the most here in the Panhandle. My personal best is a 35 lb King 41 lb Cobia. The Cobia was with 12 lb mono. Must be alot of current on the East Coast?


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

well i would say that most of these guys are going way big on reels and line. i use a 9000C abu. with 14# line on it and a 10' st. croix graph lite. for a fighting rod. i like the longer fighting rod. any thing over 15# line is over kill. no need for it. i use about 25' of 50# as a top shtot for close to the pier work on my reel. i have caught cobia tarpon and kings all with no trouble. why go heavy when you dont really need to. and as far as people saying we go big incase we get a shark lol i would go big if i was shark fishing. but im not. what a joke. your looking at a tld 20 that would work but i would consider a 15 whiich is lighter and will hold plenty of 15# line. as for a rod. some like h to xh stand up rods some use light live bait rods. and some use longer surf rods. its just matter of opinion. hope this helps. josh


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

I caught a 120 lb tarpon this yr and you think a 9000 Abu would have worked? 2 weeks ago a guy broke his Abu 9000 biggame on a king that just blistered the reel on the side plate and SNAP went the line. And there's tons of stories for negative and positives of rods and reels

To each his own, but I choose not too...I'm 5'11 240 lb guy, the weight and size I use does not bother me nor anyone else. I love my setups and what's good for me isn't for others, but don't judge others. All I know is if that state record king shows up in this fall run with the year we have had thus far? I'm ready for him 

I hope the rest of the site and visitors isn't like some of the others I've seen posting here lately


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Kingfshr said:


> Geeze you guys just wench em in. You're using Grouper tackle. We use spinning tackle and 20lb mono at the most here in the Panhandle. My personal best is a 35 lb King 41 lb Cobia. The Cobia was with 12 lb mono. Must be alot of current on the East Coast?


One thing I do know is our Pier kingin is NOTHING like down there, I've been there and seen it first hand along with videos online and its a made house for light lining/sight casting..


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Y'alls kingfishing, I've done it and never caught a king but plenty of sharks and even jumped a tarpon once. Yes, I used to be a trolley-rigger back in the daym until I moved to Florida.

I still plan on coming over there one day with some cigar minnows and a spinning reel.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

This fish was caught with spinning tackle.Everybody cleared the rail and let him fight it.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I would not want to dance around, under and between 20+ anchor lines with a 10' rod. You pin rig with that setup, jobxe? I know they run lighter setups and long rods down in Florida, sight-casting live baits to passing fish.

But I can guarantee that the 65# cobia I watched caught off Nags Head pier would have messed up that 9000. It ran almost all the line off a TLD20 with 25# running line. Or the 9' hammerhead that we hooked up with off Cherry Grove last October. Or even some of the 35-40# kings I've seen run off the rigs.

Kingfshr, awesome video of an awesome fish. I'm going to assume that you were live-lining, not running pin rigs off anchor lines. It's much harder to clear a rail full of anchors.

Evan


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

my abu is one of the old black ones made in the 70s. the new ones are junk but the old ones are great. yes the long fighting rod is great.and i use a pin rig. have fished both. and long wins hands down. and the last tarponi cauhgt on my 9000 was estimated at 140# and released. so yeah it will work. josh


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Is that what they call the trolley dance? Thats why we don't allow em. I guess different techniques in different places. The water is so clear over here lite tackle is a must. Site fishing Pompano with 6lb line and 1/2 oz jigs is really fun.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

do yall use braid or mono down there in FL and other places gulf and what not


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Braid can be a nitemare when tangled with mono. Seems most are using mono. Braid is not nessary IMO.


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

Well I ordered a tld 15 and from what I gather I will be ok loading it with 15# mono. I was planning on using 20 or 30# braid for more yardage, but if that is going to cause headaches with mono I can stick to mono. I will bring the reel to Gander Mountain after it comes and try it on some different rods.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

No braid it is not any good for pin rigging causes trouble. Another way to look at the line test is the fact that if you have a king on with the hook in the best it can be the most pressure you will put on him is no where near more than 10# so why use 30# line when you won't even be near maxing out 15# ? If you put more peessues you will lose the fish most every time. Josh


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Robt. Ruark [writer,African big game hunter,big game fisherman, Southport, n.c.] says this of big game hunting "Use enough gun". I'll bet if you saw Hemingway,Z. Grey,V.C. Heilner,out there king rigging offa da en 'o da pier they would be "loaded for bear". Don't forget "Bring 'em back alive" Frank Buck.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

HStew said:


> Robt. Ruark [writer,African big game hunter,big game fisherman, Southport, n.c.] says this of big game hunting "Use enough gun". I'll bet if you saw Hemingway,Z. Grey,V.C. Heilner,out there king rigging offa da en 'o da pier they would be "loaded for bear". Don't forget "Bring 'em back alive" Frank Buck.



Priceless, and agreed


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

if you fish oceancrest pier use braid!! otherwise you will loose your fish!! everybody stands there looking dumb instead of bringing in their baits and lowering their anchor rods. i went to braid and now i just cut the s*** out of peoples rigs who wont move them. simply thumb the spool when the king goes around and the tension with braid will cut their rigs clean!!! snap!!!

bring your baits in d***** a***** !!! or get your s*** cut off!! braid and a lit cig will clear em out when they wont move their stuff!! i hate braid but these days ya have to to ensure you dont loose fish cuz of a**** who wont or are too d*** dumb to move their stuff.......ever see how fast a cig will straighten an anchor rod????? next year im going to a 10 foot heaver for a fighting rod so i can just go over anchor rods!! peace!!


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

the sailfish vid was nice but can show zero comparrison to kings!! sails last about as long as cudas!! ...............nothing like a king!!


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

I have to disagree about Sails and Kings. I chased a 7ft Sail for 5 miles and 13 jumps one time and fought it 45 mins. Not many Kings can fight like that.


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok, so it seems that 15# is going light(so to speak) and 30# is going heavy so I think I will spool my tld 15 with 20# mono? I have always leaned towards having more than you think you need just in case you get a big'un, but do not want to over do it since I am just starting out with this kind of fishing. My biggest concern is getting my rig out there without causing any issues with all the rods already in the water. From what I've seen and heard it can get quite crowded on the piers.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The trick is getting there early. Or finding a hole big enough for you to hit. People will move their gear out of the way for you to cast, so no worries about hitting the rods standing up. After your anchor is set, the rest is pretty straightforward. Ask around if you're unsure of what to do. Most of the piers I've fished, there are many people willing to help out newcomers. They all learned the exact same way, asking advice from the old salts.

As far as line goes, I don't like fishing less than 25#. But if you'd prefer 20, go for it. What pier will you be fishing?

Evan


----------



## 97WAHOO (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Pogey Moe, do all of us that fish at Ocean Crest a favor , and go fish somewhere else. All you do is complain about how the fishing is there. In my opinion OCP is the best Kingfishing pier in NC.


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

The closest and probaly where I will first try is Kure beach. I have not gotten a gaff yet so I will probaly wait until I can find one. Does everyone usally net/catch their bait or is there anywhere that sells live bait big enough?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

97WAHOO said:


> Hey Pogey Moe, do all of us that fish at Ocean Crest a favor , and go fish somewhere else. All you do is complain about how the fishing is there. In my opinion OCP is the best Kingfishing pier in NC.


you tell'em bt


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Pogey Moe ..get a fish on and light up a HAVA-TAMPA !!!


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

Do you still have to put backing on the newer conventional reels to prevent spreading?


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Sistm, kure pier is my pier of choice..have you been out there yet? Thought maybe I have seen ya or chatted. 

I don't fish OCP but im with you guys on that comment....

Sistm if you ever come out when im out I'll be glad to show ya some tricks, and a good gaff is always a great investment


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

I have surf fished many times near Kure beach but I never fished from the pier. I was going to head out there next week some time. I have Tues, Thurs and Fri off so it will probaly be one of those days. I will probaly just bring 1 rod and throw a bottom rig and watch how things are done.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

well I may be out there, if so stop by and we'll chat...my names Timothy


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

Sounds good. My name is Thomas. I'll be the guy learning how to throw a conventional setup =)


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

A quality gaff is definitely a good item to have, but don't let the lack of one keep you from fishing. I've fished for six years now without one of my own (I have one on order at the moment, from a welder in Chapel Hill). Someone always has one out on the end, and most piers have a drop net available if you need it.

Most bait is caught out on the pier. I haven't seen any bait shops that carry live bait big enough for king rigs. A Gotcha/Stingsilver/bottom rig is a useful thing to have. A good castnet wouldn't be a bad addition either.

The only other thing you might need (I don't know how it is at Kure) would be a bait bucket. One with holes drilled in it and a rope to attach to the pier. I believe there's a how-to in the "King Rigging 101" thread in the Bible.

Evan


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

jobxe327 said:


> my abu is one of the old black ones made in the 70s. the new ones are junk but the old ones are great. yes the long fighting rod is great.and i use a pin rig. have fished both. and long wins hands down. and the last tarponi cauhgt on my 9000 was estimated at 140# and released. so yeah it will work. josh



If I remmeber correct, This is the first year you fished with that abu 9000, and were did you hook that big Poon , I know it wasent On B.I.P

And if your Hell bent on fishing light, why are you fishing a 10ft rod ratted at throwing 12'n'bait

Me personally, Iv fished i wide range of reels, A 50wide to a SHV 30, Iv fished 15lb test to 50lb test, I caught fish on all of it

The set in this thread Is not just a good beeginer setup but a good every day setup

But hay thats My own 2cents

Matt


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Great post Matt....You sound like me, wide ranges here as well, and I decided in the middle for me out of all that I have used

FTW Kure has a 300 gallon bait tank...so all you'll need if anything is a good bait net to fitch ya one out the tank


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ReelKingin said:


> Great post Matt....You sound like me, wide ranges here as well, and I decided in the middle for me out of all that I have used
> 
> FTW Kure has a 300 gallon bait tank...so all you'll need if anything is a good bait net to fitch ya one out the tank


300 gallons??? FRIGGIN SWEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

ReelKingin said:


> Great post Matt....You sound like me, wide ranges here as well, and I decided in the middle for me out of all that I have used
> 
> FTW Kure has a 300 gallon bait tank...so all you'll need if anything is a good bait net to fitch ya one out the tank


hell I.aint pin riged in a Long time '3 months' I might just come down:fishing:


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

matt anderson said:


> hell I.aint pin riged in a Long time '3 months' I might just come down:fishing:



Love to fish with ya one day brother!! 3 months is way too long.. i fish every other week for 2-3 days and im 3 1/2hrs from the beach... lol

Sweet it is Jesse, the bait have their own little ocean right there on the pier!


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

matt considering you have never caught a fish pin riging other than a blue. why dont you drink a beer and swim out and ride the bouy. lets see the pics matt i have fished on the pier longer than you and have never seen you land anything but a shark maybe no kings no tarpon. no cobia. hmm funny aint it go drink a beer in your rubber boots. you have never landed a king from bip period call them they keep a record of it. thanks josh


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

jobxe327 said:


> matt considering you have never caught a fish pin riging other than a blue. why dont you drink a beer and swim out and ride the bouy. lets see the pics matt i have fished on the pier longer than you and have never seen you land anything but a shark maybe no kings no tarpon. no cobia. hmm funny aint it go drink a beer in your rubber boots. you have never landed a king from bip period call them they keep a record of it. thanks josh


he caught a king like 2 years ago. not big by any means, a king none the less.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

ok so 1 king. way to go matt. your the hero so your gona tell me how to fish. are you the new dr bogus. your a joke that doesnt even fish. and when you talk it is a lie. period ive known you since i was like 10 fishing and you dont even fish but one or two days a year lol. so call me out dude ive disliked you for years. no secret but you say in your post youve caught fish on all line sizes from big to little. did you catch the one king on big stuff get him up rehook him on lite stuff and reel him in again? kinda hard to catch them on all sizes when youve only caught one. your whole life. josh


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

jobxe327 said:


> matt considering you have never caught a fish pin riging other than a blue. why dont you drink a beer and swim out and ride the bouy. lets see the pics matt i have fished on the pier longer than you and have never seen you land anything but a shark maybe no kings no tarpon. no cobia. hmm funny aint it go drink a beer in your rubber boots. you have never landed a king from bip period call them they keep a record of it. thanks josh


Oh , Im sorry , I have a job i have to do and it eats up alot of my time , yea I aint caugt that much on the pin rigs but I not gunna bs anyone looking to start king fishing


Beer hell ya one of those sounds reel good , In fact I got a ice cold bucsh light right now

and for some who fishes HI more than me and spends alot 'o' money on some drum hevers , how many paper fish you got, Oh thats right Nun

If I want to catch a king Ill go On the boat for a few houers and get my fill, I dont pin rig for kings , I pin rig for Big spanish witch iv caught a tun of 

Sorry for showing my A$$ ya'll , but i cant stand the bs

Matt:beer:


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

opcorn:


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

iv actually got two paper drum that i got in 02. havnt fished for drum in about 5 years. getting back into it this year. since i have time too. how many you got. ? im done with this your a joke period. later josh


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

kingfisherman23 said:


> opcorn:


pass the butta' please. want a soda? this could go for a while.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

jobxe327 said:


> ok so 1 king. way to go matt. your the hero so your gona tell me how to fish. are you the new dr bogus. your a joke that doesnt even fish. and when you talk it is a lie. period ive known you since i was like 10 fishing and you dont even fish but one or two days a year lol. so call me out dude ive disliked you for years. no secret but you say in your post youve caught fish on all line sizes from big to little. did you catch the one king on big stuff get him up rehook him on lite stuff and reel him in again? kinda hard to catch them on all sizes when youve only caught one. your whole life. josh


Once agen Ya'll sorry for showing my A$$

Josh the last time i called you out your mom came and yelled at me And said dont beat up mu son , no folks this wasent when we were lil kids 

2 paper fish hugh , thats funy when you told alot of us that you never caught a big drum

josh like i said i ghave a real job, I and i fish more tha you think Im not saying names but you know who you are , I fish with a few people from the site , they know I catch fish and I know I cath fish

so what Im saying And dont be telling your mom on me , Is why should i cair what a jobless pier lizzard that mooches off his parrents thinks of me

Sorry this got like this 

but people like this bring the A$$ hole out in me

once agen Sorry 

This is the end of this conversation, If not take it up with me next time your down Man to Man

matt 'AKA' the guy who drinks beer on the pier


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

dont bring my mother into this boy the only ereason she said somthing to you is you called her somthing no man calls a women in the south boy. so yeah she said somthing to you luckily i had friends to keep me away from you. and keep myself out of trouble. however you have no friends for that i remember i time when the only friend you had was jesse and he made you walk from the pier to your house lolololol . and you got picked up by the popo for thumbing a ride. dude im done with you. done ill see you at the pier fishing. oh yeah you dont fish. this is over im not in this anymore. best thing to do is walk away. josh


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

sorry folks he struck a nerve in me. old blood here. not worth it.im a little messed up at the moment had a operation this evening and just hit me wrong. sorry im gona keep fishing and puting them on the decks and sand. sorry again. to everyone . josh


----------



## vbjimmie (Jul 20, 2009)

you guys should handle this in PMs instead of cluttering up someone else's thread.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

If I did not know any better the sound in the vid sounds like a clicker, how many spining reels have clickers, just a thought, or he might have an 1978 Garcia Mitchell 302 salt water!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

OBX_Rat said:


> If I did not know any better the sound in the vid sounds like a clicker, how many spining reels have clickers, just a thought, or he might have an 1978 Garcia Mitchell 302 salt water!


It was an old reel. I don't remember if it was a 302 or not, but I do have one sitting on the top of my washing machine that needs to be converted over to a manual pickup.

So when are you trolleyriggers gonna come over here and learn to sightfish for kings?


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

OBX_Rat said:


> If I did not know any better the sound in the vid sounds like a clicker, how many spining reels have clickers, just a thought, or he might have an 1978 Garcia Mitchell 302 salt water!


Wow I didnt even notice that, good hit my friend...age is the keyword on that reel


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

That Sail was caught 8/15/09. The guy was using an old Garcia reel with 20lb mono. I know I filmed it. You guys that line up the trolley rigs and sit on your A** and run them mouths waiting for something to happen can ruin a good pier. You should be able to ski a 20 lb'r across the top with a 4/0 and 50 lb line. Tighten the drag and reel em on in. Loose drag = a show for the tourist.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Just because we do things differently than you doesn't mean we're wrong.  Kings run just a hard on a Senator as they do on a spinner. Bringing a green king to the pylons is stupid, regardless of where you fish.

Pin rigging has evolved because we don't see as many kings as you Florida boys. We can't afford to sit around and wait to see them in order to sight-cast for them. So we take our baits and put them out, ready for the kings to come by.

IMO, there is nothing more exciting or gratifying than bringing in a king between the rigs. It forms a community on the pier. Everyone helps, because everyone has to cooperate.

Evan


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Just because we do things differently than you doesn't mean we're wrong.  Kings run just a hard on a Senator as they do on a spinner. Bringing a green king to the pylons is stupid, regardless of where you fish.
> 
> Pin rigging has evolved because we don't see as many kings as you Florida boys. We can't afford to sit around and wait to see them in order to sight-cast for them. So we take our baits and put them out, ready for the kings to come by.
> 
> ...


Well said, and another thing is for sure you don't see us bashing and name calling them and the way they fish. I wish I water was clear enoughbto site cast, I wish we could see more king to do that, I wish we had bridges to fish off of in the ocean...BUT we do what we do, and alot of the pier with kinger on the end here would not allow you to just run out on the end and throw a spinning rod with a fish on a hook. I know where I fish that would get you kicked off the pier or in a good fight! lol. But to each his own and thats why we fish where we do and you fish where you do


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

SO in other words I should movew to Fla.? :fishing: Just kidding.


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Just because we do things differently than you doesn't mean we're wrong.  Kings run just a hard on a Senator as they do on a spinner. Bringing a green king to the pylons is stupid, regardless of where you fish.
> 
> amen, i lost a nice king around the pilons last week because i brought it in green.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

i think the pilings are better fisherman then half the guys i fish with every day.....


----------



## sistm (Aug 16, 2009)

So I ended up with a TRD 15 and an 7ft Ugly Stick (for now) for a fighting rod. I have an old spool of Berkley Inshore 20lb. 440 yards that has never been used or opened. It is a few years old but has never seen the sun or water. Can I use it or should I buy new line? And, is 440 yards of 20lb. mono good enough for a fighting rod?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Sounds fine to me. You might run into trouble if you tangle with some of the larger fish out there and I would definitely add a topshot of 50. Enough to have 6 wraps on the spool then out the guides and to the water should do you fine. ust enough so you have a fighting chance when that fish heads for the pilings.


----------

